# Vamonos al parque de las leyendas!



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Miercoles, extraño Lima.... te odio ekeko.... me has puesto sentimental!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No sufras maja wapetona! :hug:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Ekeko said:


> Estoy seguro que es un n~andu Limen~ito. Pero puedo estar equivocado...estan cerca al pavo real.


Lo descubrí!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana:
Es un emú, no un ñandú. Estuve navegando en internet; es que esa cara me intrigaba desde hacía mucho.
El pico del ñandú es más puntiagudo, sus ojos más oscuros y su plumaje es parduzco.


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

La ultima vez que fui a ese parque, desde la puerta principal se podia ver la Avenida La Marina de derecha a izquierda osea ese lado de la avenida estaba despoblado.


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Limeñito said:


> Lo descubrí!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana:
> Es un emú, no un ñandú. Estuve navegando en internet; es que esa cara me intrigaba desde hacía mucho.
> El pico del ñandú es más puntiagudo, sus ojos más oscuros y su plumaje es parduzco.


Aqui tanto en Disney como en Universal venden piernas de emu asadas..


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Hace tiempo k no voy ahi  Esta bonito.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

impresionantes las imagenes, el color y la calidad de las fotografias............que programa utiliza para dar mayor nitidez a las imagenes o como se le gradua a la camara para dar mayor calidad a las fotografias? ..............el mio es sony de 9.6 mgp y creo q no le iguala a la calidad de estas fotos apesar de tomar en 7 M .......?


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Me gusta la 1ra foto mostrada, la del mono, y la de la tortuga con el conejo ... y buehhh ... tantos recuerdos en el Parque de Las Leyendas ... fui con mi fam y en otra oportunidad con mis pataaazas de la promo, sin duda a mejorado. Salu2 Ekeko


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

fayo said:


> impresionantes las imagenes, el color y la calidad de las fotografias............que programa utiliza para dar mayor nitidez a las imagenes o como se le gradua a la camara para dar mayor calidad a las fotografias? ..............el mio es sony de 9.6 mgp y creo q no le iguala a la calidad de estas fotos apesar de tomar en 7 M .......?


Bueno, soy un gran fotografo porque hize mi post-grado en la Universidad del jiron Azangaro :bowtie:

La verdad no se nada de fotografia, pero luego de ver tantas bellezas en este foro, me anime a comprar una nikkon d60 y esa es la camara que lleve a Lima. Use el focus manual, y ya. Por pereza no he leido el manual, ya que se pueden hacer muchas cosas con esa camara. 


Esta es la camara:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Ekeko said:


> Aqui tanto en Disney como en Universal venden piernas de emu asadas..


Busqué en internet y me he enterado que también, en alguna parte de nuestro planeta, se vende paté de emú.


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

_Ya les pondre algunas fotos de nuestro famoso Parque de las Leyendas, saludos._


----------



## Romeo2201 (Mar 31, 2009)

estuve en el parque de las leyendas hace poco. El zoo luce mejor que antes, con las pequeñas mejoras que hizo el mudo.

Sin embargo , me preocupa que la "vedette" del zoo, es decir, la region Selva, este algo descuidada. Hay una lagunita ahi, que esta con una agua estancada de años, hasta esas "arverjitas verdes" estan que crecen en casi el 50% de esa laguna. Una lastima.
Aparte de algunas piscinas de los animales no tienen agua. 

Por lo demas, todo bien. El felinario esta chevere, aunque , el circuito es corto.


----------

